

Curator 3.0 Beautiful presentation tool for creatives just got even better - jrgd
http://curator.co/share-and-collaborate-curator-3-0/

======
jrgd
Hey, we've been hard at work making Curator better and are launching Curator
3.0 today. It’s a major new version with Sharing & Collaboration, better Text
Tools, Pinterest Import and more.

